

Suspended jaccuzzi, Gueuroz bridge  - crawf_meister
http://jaccuzzi.ch/html/affichjacc_264_e.html

======
fragsworth
I guess "hack" can mean anything these days, including "suspend from a
bridge".

~~~
mobileman
I'm more curious about how they hacked the officials. None the less, I think
hack is now more or less generalized to doing that wasn't meant to be.

~~~
joezydeco
Judging by the pictures, they started under cover of darkness where they
wouldn't be found out until the project was nearly finished.

